# You don't have to dream it all, just live a day*...



## Tahti (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey!..
3 looks for you all... ^_^
The first was inspired by these lovely red tulips I saw! *As much as I dislike summer have to say I love the flowers it brings.* But it turned out looking more like the German flag.. Hmmm.. xD
Second is just classic pin up style... quick and easy to do when you're rushing in the morning! 
And third is my Easter makeup. I really wanted to paint little eggs and bunnies on my face or make my eyebrows look like grass of whatever, but I'm going out to dinner with my friend and he insisted I keep it tuned down, lol! *only reason I agreed was cause he's paying xD* There were a lot more colours on my eyes, greens, another purple and some silver but my camera refused to pick them up ;(
Happy Easter everyone! <3


Skin ; Illamasqua Powder Foundation in 105, MAC Melba blush, MAC Strada as contour.
Eyes ; MAC Carbon E/S, MAC Mi'lady Red E/S, Illamasqua Sister E/S, MAC Vanilla E/S, MAC Blacktrack Fluidline, MAC ZoomLash in Zoom Black.
Lips ; MAC Cherry L/P, MAC Cockney L/S.








Skin ; Illamasqya Rich Liquid Foundation in 105, Illamasqua Powder Foundation in 105, MAC Coygirl blush, MAC Strada as contour.
Eyes ; MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack, MAC ZoomLash in Zoom Black, MAC Gesso, Vanilla and Omega E/S, MAC Fling on brows.
Lips ; Illamasqua L/S in Box.
*sorry for the blurriness of this photo ;(* 







Skin ; Illamasqua Powder Foundation in 105, MAC Passionate E/S as blush, Illamasqua Fallen E/S as contour.
Eyes ; MAC Fling on brows, Illamasqua Maybe? and MAC Pink Freeze E/S for pink, Illamasqua Fallen E/S for purple, MAC Aquadisiac for turquoise, Illamasqua Sister for yellow, MAC Gesso for white, MAC Blacktrack Fluidline, MAC ZoomLash in Zoom Black.
Lips; Illamasqua Box L/S, MAC Pink Freeze Shadow *I purposely didn't blend this cause I wanted to keep the line-y effect, like candy stripes... or something... ;D*


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 12, 2009)

Your liner is freaking perfect.


----------



## nanefy (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG Amazing once again!!!

Your looks are straight from the cat walk plus you have the features, complexion and fricking amazing hair to go with!!!  You'd make an awesome couture model!


----------



## shootout (Apr 12, 2009)

The second look is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## olddcassettes (Apr 12, 2009)

your makeup skill is incredible..


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 12, 2009)

these are awesome! im jealous of your skin tone and hair colour!


----------



## Ziya (Apr 12, 2009)

holy smokes....I LOVE THEM ALL! muahhaa! especially the middle one...whats your secret for liner amazingness? lol incredible lips too...


----------



## ellesk (Apr 12, 2009)

You are seriously absolutely fabulous. That second picture is just pure perfection... you look gorgeous. I cannot believe that is your "quick morning look" - insane.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 12, 2009)

OH hai, skillz.  You're amazingly talented AND gorgeous!  Jealous.


----------



## unkn0wn (Apr 12, 2009)

there's something absolutely beautiful about you.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW! your makeups are beautiful.. I never saw your FOTDs here before and I really hope you'll keep posting!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 12, 2009)

They are all such pretty looks. I am loving the liner and the lip colour in the 2nd one and the 3rd one is adorable >_<  You do an amazing job changing your entire look with makeup. And you are absolutely gorgeous . You make me think of magic and faries.


----------



## Briar (Apr 12, 2009)

I really love all of these.  You make an absolutely gorgeous pin up!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful!  Your skin is gorgeous!


----------



## fintia (Apr 12, 2009)

you killed me with the pin up one!!! That liner is just Amazing!!! I need to try this ;-)


----------



## magmunnen (Apr 12, 2009)

you are my new big inspirationsource


----------



## alka1 (Apr 12, 2009)

seriously, these looks are fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you did an amazing job once again!


----------



## pop violet (Apr 12, 2009)

In case you haven't gotten enough love, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE #3.  Looks like something straight out of a mag.  Hope you post more often.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 12, 2009)

your skin is amazing and your looks are never boring!


----------



## Arshia (Apr 12, 2009)

u are so artistic! i love it!!! amazing work!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 12, 2009)

Absolutely incredible!!!


----------



## matsubie (Apr 12, 2009)

this look is so gorgeous


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 12, 2009)

You are so talented!  These looks are awesome!


----------



## janieboo (Apr 12, 2009)

You are incredible, missy. I love all three. I especially love the shape you've lined your lips in the second one.


----------



## Dice1233 (Apr 12, 2009)

you are so talented!!  I love that your easter look is "toned down"!  And if my "rushing in the morning" look looked like yours, man, would I be happy!!!!


----------



## joey444 (Apr 12, 2009)

You are soooo creative!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 13, 2009)

^___^ <3 to all!

nanefy ; ah you will make me OD with compliments! *blush* ^_^ I love couture and most all to do with the fashion/modeling world, but I want to be on the MA side of it lol! I've done some modeling before cause I'm tall and scrawny but it was sooo boring -_-;; but thankyou so much!

Ziya ; thankyou! The liner secret? A really good small stiff angle brush, a pot of Blacktrack Fluidline, an eyelid pulled taut and a steady hand ;D I mark out the shape I'm going to draw with dots very lightly first, then do the outline, and then fill it in.

ellesk ; wow, thankyou! I just find that look very easy to do cause I've practiced it a lot, I suppose. It's all about the steady hands! ;D

unkn0wn ; that's so lovely, thankyou.. ^_^;;

sprectrolite ; YAY FAIRIES! And magic xD I'd give anything to go back to being 5 and actually having the imagination to believe all that stuff was real, lol! <3 and I know about the changing face thing - it kind of weirds me out D: I suppose it's cause I don't have any prominent features, like big eyes..?

magmunnen ; I've just been inspired by your pink FOTD so we can inspire eachother.. ;D

Dice1233 ; thanks! LOL I wanted to paint my face insane sooo badly, it's not many days of the year I turn totally neon and pastel and colour-dey, but I was forbidden... oh well!


----------



## Asela88 (Apr 13, 2009)

soo beautifulll...You can pull off any look


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 13, 2009)

You are just amazing!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Apr 13, 2009)

I LOVE the second. You look amazing :]


----------



## n_c (Apr 13, 2009)

Again, you have amazing skills girl!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Your liner is freaking perfect._

 
Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 17, 2009)

wow.. great artistry!


----------



## viverr (Apr 17, 2009)

wow i am stunned. you have skills. and your features are beautiful!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 17, 2009)

I LOVE the second and third look! Your liner is perfect.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 19, 2009)

I feel like typing "OMG!  How you do that?!" but that would be tacky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're so talented!  I love your looks - they're so creative and incredibly skillfully done!  You would be a fantastic model, I think - you're very pretty and you have a chameleon-esque quality in that I think you could pull off anything you were wearing.  Looking at the variety in the three looks you put up here, they're so different, but you look equally amazing and at home in all of them!  I love your skin, too - it looks so pretty and flawless!  

I especially love the last look - everything's perfectly put together, from the hair to the headphones to the makeup to the little heart and the perfect shade of blush!  You're incredible!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 19, 2009)

i love your pinup look. love love looove!


----------



## redscarletamber (Apr 19, 2009)

awsome!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 19, 2009)

delete


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 19, 2009)

pretty looks! love the 2nd one; you look like a doll.


----------



## nunu (Apr 19, 2009)

You're awesome.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 19, 2009)

Ah, thankyou everyone! *blush* ^___^ <3

Okami08 - Flattery flattery! Love for you <3 Hehe I love changing my look, so I guess it's good I'm a chameleon ;D W/o makeup or anything I have no standy-out features, so I just choose whichever ones I want to highlight. But therefore I feel very bland without makeup ;(


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 19, 2009)

amazing talent! luv all the looks & the 2nd look, it's like a photo straight from Vogue!


----------



## Lessandes (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw your avatar pic and immediately looked for FOTDs of you....you#re doing great stuff!
Paleness rules =)


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 19, 2009)

i love the quirkyness of the third look, and the second look is gorgeous


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 21, 2009)

amazing, please post more!


----------



## amyzon (Apr 21, 2009)

You are so beaaaaaautiful!  I think I have a crush!!!  Ok, so I must know, srsly...  On the second photo, how did you get the liner so flawless and seamless, at that angle!  Can you teach me love!?!  What brush did you use?  Oh, I see the white on the waterline which I often do w/ pinup looks, but no eyeliner listed, did you use a shadow?  Love the pink in place of the classic red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'll stop gushing now haha


----------



## Tahti (Apr 21, 2009)

*amyzon* ; Hurrah, we can both have crushes on eachother now! ;D
Ooh I forgot to mention the liner... shame! MAC's Fascinating E/P with Gesso E/S. 
Lol I'm thinking of doing a video tutorial cause everyone keeps mentioning my liner! xD *blush* I use a small, short handled angle brush (I get mine from CrownBrush...) and I tightline first. I have to make sure I do this really well otherwise the white eyelashes of doom will show D: 
Then I make a thin line at the angle I want, winging out from the corner, make sure the sides are even, then make another line in the outline of how thick I want my liner to be, and fill it in.
Alternatively, instead of making the shape, I build up the liner, making it thicker as I go. HTH! ^_^;;


----------



## amyzon (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_*amyzon* ; Hurrah, we can both have crushes on eachother now! ;D
Ooh I forgot to mention the liner... shame! MAC's Fascinating E/P with Gesso E/S. 
Lol I'm thinking of doing a video tutorial cause everyone keeps mentioning my liner! xD *blush* I use a small, short handled angle brush (I get mine from CrownBrush...) and I tightline first. I have to make sure I do this really well otherwise the white eyelashes of doom will show D: 
Then I make a thin line at the angle I want, winging out from the corner, make sure the sides are even, then make another line in the outline of how thick I want my liner to be, and fill it in.
Alternatively, instead of making the shape, I build up the liner, making it thicker as I go. HTH! ^_^;;_

 
I really have to try Fascinating... I hate my Urban Decay Yeyo... it just looks like shimmer on my waterline... no real white at all... I like the idea of setting it with Gesso!  Please do a tut!  I love dramatic liner, it's just really hard to get that perfect triangular shape.  I also love really thick liner all the way across, a la Gwen Stefani, also a difficult look to get perfect.  You got skillllz girl!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Apr 21, 2009)

Your 2nd and 3rd look are unbelievable!!! Love them both...not that you didnt rock the first look you blended the hell outta that red....your look is amazing, period!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Apr 22, 2009)

love the bright lip on you


----------



## sweetfudge (Apr 22, 2009)

amazing this is very pretty i love bold colors


----------



## crystalclear (Apr 22, 2009)

All three looks are lovely but the second look is breathtakingly gorgeous on you.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 22, 2009)

I love these looks, you are so talented and unbelieveably gorgeous. Love!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 23, 2009)

such beautiful looks... the 2nd look is classic


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jun 26, 2009)

I really love all three of these! stunning!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I LOVE THEM ALL! muahhaa! especially the middle one...incredible lips too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 26, 2009)

I love the looks, and I love you for the Duran Duran reference in your thread title!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 27, 2009)

All your looks are beautiful and breathtaking. I reallly love the first one, your eyes came out so nice!


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 27, 2009)

Your lips loooks so luscious in the middle picture! hehe.
the last picture is so colorful! looks really nice! 
Good job!


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Jun 28, 2009)

The pin up look is amazing.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 28, 2009)

Pink lipstick was made for u! It looks so nice!
I'm loving the third pic hee hee so cute


----------



## moonlit (Jun 28, 2009)

whoaaaaa.... so perfect! love the look


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 29, 2009)

Your lips are love!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 29, 2009)

Beautiful,your so artistic, i love the last one x


----------

